# [SOLVED] Wireless adapter-no available network connection (Vista)



## TheChAiN (Jan 20, 2008)

Our ISP recently updated our modem, after which we could not get an internet connection via our wireless router on any of our network computers. We could connect by using the wire from the modem, but not wirelessly. 

I finally purchased a new Linksys wireless-G router and was able to connect one computer and an Xbox, but my other computer with Vista shows no available wireless connections. I have tried to manually add, but it doesn't show up. When I used the setup via USB flash drive for the router software, I keep getting 'wireless radio button is turned off' and it won't let me go any further in the wizard. I don't know where the radio button is.:upset:

The computer has a Linksys wireless-g network pci adapter and we did not have this problem prior to getting the new modem. I have tried resetting the adapter, but still shows no available network. Is there another way to switch this device on or am I missing some step altogether?:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless adapter-no available network connection (Vista)*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TheChAiN (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Wireless adapter-no available network connection (Vista)*

Somehow I figured it out. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Care to share the solution?


----------



## TheChAiN (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry, just getting back to your request...I went back to the setup via the USB flash drive for the router software. Again, I kept getting the screen stating the 'wireless radio button is turned off', and it would not let me advance to the next screen. 

I know this isn't very technical or whether this could even be called a solution for anyone else having this problem, but I kept hitting the next button several times out of frustration and it finally took me to the next screen which said I was successfully connected to the network. Sure enough, I was able to log on to the internet and haven't had any trouble since. :4-dontkno:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, persistence sometimes pays off. :grin:


----------

